# I need as much advice as possible!...



## JEN37 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

Im sure you have seen plenty of these messages before about wanting to move to Cyprus! 

Myself and my boyfriend WILL be moving to Cyprus in the early part of next year, we are currently saving as much as possible to make it happen, but i could really do with some help.

I am 27 and my boyfriend is 35. I come from a sales background but have also done waitressing and admin jobs, my boyfriend speaks German, has been a ski instructor, run sports and clothes shop and has also worked with cars. 

We are hoping to come over in the next few months to get more of an idea about property and which area we want to be in but i would really like it if anyone could give us a little advice.

We are not sure what area would be best for us, ideally we would like to live out of the main tourist areas but be close enough to work in them (as im guessing without the language we will have to do bar work etc) Does anyone have any suggestions about where may be good for us, we know Ayia Napa and Protaras but ideally we would like to be somewhere a little more traditional.

We would both like to learn the language, is it fairly easy to get lessons?

Also can anyone give us a rough idea of monthly rental on a 1 or 2 bed apartment? 

We want this to work, we will be giving up alot to move but its what we realy want to any tips and advice really would be great.

Also one last thing, on the job side do we stand any chance of getting work before we get there or is it a case of waiting till we get there?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cyprus*

I have noticed that a lot of people on here seem to be trying to leave Cyprus. It has changed a lot over the last few years. I moved to Rhodes 2 years ago and I love it. So I would avise you to check out Rhodes and Crete as well before you decide on Cyprus.


----------



## shalford (Dec 17, 2007)

*Dont!!!!*



JEN37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im sure you have seen plenty of these messages before about wanting to move to Cyprus!
> 
> ...



Sorry to rain on your parade but you should first look at the following website Shame on Cyprus and if that does not put you off coming to Cyprus then at least you will have been warned about these cheating Greek Cypriot people. What happened to the man on the above website is not unique. Every foreign property owner has suffered to some extent at the hands of these people. There is no fair justice system for foreigners when taking a GC to court. GC lawyers are every bit as corrupt as developers and usually work with developers to cheat the foreigner. Take your rose tinted glasses off. Cyprus is in Europe but the indigenous population culturally speaking, is more African than European.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

shalford said:


> Every foreign property owner has suffered to some extent at the hands of these people.



Well I know what you mean, but thats not actually so. I know of people who have had no problem.

You _could_ be writing those comments of Spain .... there are always those that will try to relieve you of your money unfairly but I'm not sure its fair to write off the whole population


----------



## JEN37 (Sep 26, 2008)

Now im worried! Thanks for your comments. I will look inot your advice in more detail but at this point this really is what we plan to do so any help woud be great.


----------



## JEN37 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rhodes*



Howard Lewis said:


> I have noticed that a lot of people on here seem to be trying to leave Cyprus. It has changed a lot over the last few years. I moved to Rhodes 2 years ago and I love it. So I would avise you to check out Rhodes and Crete as well before you decide on Cyprus.


Hi Howard,

Thanks for your comments, Rhodes was also somewhere that we were considering before we decided on Cyprus. Now im starting to see more and more negative things said about Cyprus im thinking it may be worth considering again. (Im sure everywhere has its good sides and bad.) 

The onlt thing is i have found it quite hard to find much info about Rhodes, such as the best area to think about and rental prices etc, i just wondered if you could give me any tips or advice?

Thanks


----------



## shalford (Dec 17, 2007)

*Not quite so.*



Stravinsky said:


> Well I know what you mean, but thats not actually so. I know of people who have had no problem.
> 
> You _could_ be writing those comments of Spain .... there are always those that will try to relieve you of your money unfairly but I'm not sure its fair to write off the whole population


Firstly I am now retired after 30 years as a pilot travelling the world. I have lived in many countries including Spain and, in fact, speak Spanish. I only mention all this to show that I am not unfairly picking on GC's. The justice system in the republic of Cyprus is totally corrupt. There is no way that a foreigner will win when he is taking a GC to court. Developers and Lawyers quite openly conspire to defraud foreigners of their money. The only other countries that behave like this are in Africa or the Mid East. In Spain you _*can*_ get legal redress. Thousands of people arrived in Cyprus believing that the GC legal system is like that in the UK only to lose all of their life savings. You are quite right to inject a bit of fairness but you are completely wrong about Greek cyprus. Beware of those "kind hospitable Greek Cypriots" (From a Cyprus tourist board advertisement)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We had a case recently, and forgive me for not remembering the exact details, where a Brit bought a house down South of Spain which in fact he had no right to buy because of some kind of government funding that went into the property. He bought it though an agent and used an independent solicitor.

When he tried to get his title deeds he was suddenly told he should not have bought the house by the town hall.

He took the agent and the solicitor to court. The solicitor refused to turn up at court claiming it was nothing to do with him, and the agent said that he had never heard of the ex pat, despite the fact that the ex pat had paid him money

The court found _against_ the ex pat, and awarded court costs _against_ him

He lost all his money, and had to pay court fees.


Another couple in Andalucia bought a house legally and had all legal papers for it. The junta decided it was illegal, gave them 3 days notice and knocked the house down. They've been living in their garage ever since. They have lost everything

Dont misunderstand what I meant shalford, I appreciate what you were saying and was not saying it doesn't happen there, all I was illustrating is that these totally unfair and terrible things happen elsewhere also





shalford said:


> Firstly I am now retired after 30 years as a pilot travelling the world. I have lived in many countries including Spain and, in fact, speak Spanish. I only mention all this to show that I am not unfairly picking on GC's. The justice system in the republic of Cyprus is totally corrupt. There is no way that a foreigner will win when he is taking a GC to court. Developers and Lawyers quite openly conspire to defraud foreigners of their money. The only other countries that behave like this are in Africa or the Mid East. In Spain you _*can*_ get legal redress. Thousands of people arrived in Cyprus believing that the GC legal system is like that in the UK only to lose all of their life savings. You are quite right to inject a bit of fairness but you are completely wrong about Greek cyprus. Beware of those "kind hospitable Greek Cypriots" (From a Cyprus tourist board advertisement)


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

Jen37, there are plenty of happy expats in the Larnaca area. Of the dozens I have met, only two want to go home, for family reasons. We rent because of the problems with deeds and are quite happy to do so.
Most people will trot out the stories exagerated in the press, and bad news travels faster than good! Cyprus is great, if you accept IT IS NOT THE UK.
I will recommend honest agents if you need them.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Making ends meet*



JEN37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im sure you have seen plenty of these messages before about wanting to move to Cyprus!
> 
> ...


The biggest problem that younger couples face when moving to Cyprus is surviving if they have no back-up income from the UK. To give an idea, I know of a secretary who moved from retail (as a manager of a well known international brand shop in Cyprus's biggest retail mall). She moved into being an admin assistant because of the better pay - in her new job she will be earning a little over 600Euro a month. There are plenty of jobs which pay far less, including bar work. The jobs market is also flush with younger people who speak several languages and will accept very low wages, so it is going to be tough. A 2 bedroomed flat will probably set you back 250Euros a month. The cost of living is approximately 24% less than the UK, but if you go for the imported products and buy the same stuff as you would in the UK it will cost you more. Our weekly shop for two yesterday was180Euro. There are many expats who have a private income from rents or pensions who manage very well and are very happy, but in my experience it is very tough to make a go of it without a back-up source of income as the wages are so poor. But don't be put off too easily - do your homework and research and make sure you set off with your eyes open and your expectations set at low initially, then when everything goes better than expected, the sunshine and the laidback lifestyle, and the friends that you will make will be more than compensation for the wobbly bank account and to find that you're going to have to wash in sea because they've turned the water off again...


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Jen, take your time and research and ask all the questions you need. Thats what boards like this are for. Bear in mind that many posters can have an agenda (I am involved in property sales and rentals), and others have a great bee in their bonnet.

Every country has its pitfalls (the UK being one of them), and none is perfect (including the UK), so look at all answers which give extremes with caution.

Very often the truth is somewhere in the middle.

As for the website shown, I have seen the published evidence from the persons involved and have a sympathy with him, however there is also a grat responsibility on the part of the purchasers who believe they are getting something for nothing (it never did exist) and to the large marketing companies who shoehorned gullible people onto planes in the UK and got them to sign up, come what may.


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Jen*



JEN37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im sure you have seen plenty of these messages before about wanting to move to Cyprus!
> 
> ...


My wife and I recently moved to Cyprus to the Paphos area.
I am 39 and from a sales background and my wife is 35 and a hairdresser.
We originally came over on one of the dreaded inspection trips, aprox 2 years ago and bought a 3 bed property off plan.We did a 20 week greek course prior to moving out.

We moved over 3 months ago and have been renting in Chlorakas, on the outskirts of paphos untill our new home is ready in October.

There seems to be some very dark and gloomy replies to your original thread and request for help and assistance and I thought I'd try and post a few possitive comments, thats not to say that the other posts are incorrect, but I think a balanced view is always better.

Sue and I moved over without having secured jobs and have both managed to find good jobs, which although hard work and long hours (I sell property and Sue now runs her own salon) seem to be working out very well.
Our new neighbours at our new home moved out about the same time as us and have also both managed to find work and although lower paid than in the UK, have found that because of the lower taxation over here and the lower cost of food etc. they are able to run a car, pay the rent and other bills quite comfortably.

Research before you make the move by all means, but if you need year round work and not just seasonal I think the Paphos area would be ideal for you both and if you want to live somewhere a little more rural there are loads of traditional villages within 10-15 mins drive of paphos (we are going to live in Anarita, when our property is finished, traditional,rural and 10 mins drive to paphos)

On the downside there have been several problems we have had to overcome with regard to the building of our property and development, however I don't beleive these propbelms are any worse than in the UK, and in fact our build in Cyprus has been a breeze compared to the problems we had having an extension built in the UK!

I think some spare cash when you initially move out is essential, incase finding jobs proves to be tough and also takes a little presure off for the first few months.

Going through the tedious business of getting a social security number and immigration can also be a little trying as the systems are antiquated and staff less than helpfull. All I can say is be patient, but keep a possitive attitude.
I would definately recommend moving to Cyprus as in my experience the possitives far outweigh the negatives.

Good luck with your research and if I can be of help let me know


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

shalford said:


> Firstly I am now retired after 30 years as a pilot travelling the world. I have lived in many countries including Spain and, in fact, speak Spanish. I only mention all this to show that I am not unfairly picking on GC's. The justice system in the republic of Cyprus is totally corrupt. There is no way that a foreigner will win when he is taking a GC to court. Developers and Lawyers quite openly conspire to defraud foreigners of their money. The only other countries that behave like this are in Africa or the Mid East. In Spain you _*can*_ get legal redress. Thousands of people arrived in Cyprus believing that the GC legal system is like that in the UK only to lose all of their life savings. You are quite right to inject a bit of fairness but you are completely wrong about Greek cyprus. Beware of those "kind hospitable Greek Cypriots" (From a Cyprus tourist board advertisement)


Yes there are developers and solicitors who are corrupt. But they very much in the minority. It happens everywhere (even in the UK and yes even in Spain).
To tar everyone with the same brush is unfair and to be honest in many cases people who get stung allow it to happen because they leave their brains behind at the airport. 
We have been in Cyprus for 4 years and have had no serious problems with Cypriots but we have a been stung by an english company costing us thousands.
If people did their homework before buying and did not allow developers to rush them into buying and then persuade them to use their solicitor there would be far fewer problems. 

Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

I sometimes get very frustrated when people paint one destination (in this case Cyprus) as the den of all evil and riddled with corruption and theft. 

Just this weekend in a major UK national paper a builder, solicitor, and the linked sales agents were exposed for wrongdoing costing people thousands. So this type of occurrence happens worldwide.

Responsibility also has to land sometimes with ondividuals who not only leave their brains behind, but also beleive they are going to get something for nothing. Anyone who thinks a £49 flight 4 nights in a nice hotel and luxury treatment comes with no ties is sorely deluded. This is the type of irresponsible selling and purchasing which should be outlawed. There must be more clarity in the transaction, however bear in mond that a place the size of Cyprus means that inevitably professionals will have frequent meetings and family ties may exist. But in such occassions this should be disclosed.


----------



## JEN37 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,

Can i just say thankyou to all of the comments made, i have to admit i was really quit worried as we ARE doing this move and all the comments seemed quite negative. I understand nowhere is perfect but it is good to hear people saying positive things too.

Nikko - If you would not mind suggesting some good local rental agents that would be great.
Also on the rental side, is it the same as the UK in the fact that you need a months rent as a deposit and are there any other up front charges we may not expect? Am i right in thinking there are quite alot of properties available to rent or will it be tough?

Kimonas - Thanks for your advice, we are currently saving all we can to get as much money behind us as poss because as you say although ideally we want to find work straight away it would be nice not to have to panic! 

Paul - Its great to hear from someone who is clearly happy they made the move. We are not expecting it to be easy and we are both prepared to work hard to get the life we hope for. 

On the work side does anyone know or think there are many estate agents in the Paphos area where i may be able to do admin work? Its only an idea as i was an estate agent here for 7 years, if not i am totally prepared to do all sorts as long as we can pay the bills!

Also could someone please give me some names of the villages in and around Paphos as im not sure where to be looking.

Just a thought but we plan to come out for a week over the next few months to do some research is there anywhere in Paphos anyone can suggest as a cheap base? 

One last thing, (im sorry for all the questions) is there a local paper that we could get that may give us any useful info?

Thanks again for all of your help it really is so useful t us.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JEN37 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i just say thankyou to all of the comments made, i have to admit i was really quit worried as we ARE doing this move and all the comments seemed quite negative. I understand nowhere is perfect but it is good to hear people saying positive things too.
> 
> ...



Hi Jen,
I will send you a list of all the villages in and around the paphos area via pm.
As for estate agents where you might find work there are estate agents on just about every corner so I would think if you are willing to trawl around going into them all you would find something. However be aware that the wages are very low.
As for local papers there are free monthly magazines The Grapevine, Cyprus living and Scoop are useful.

Regards Veronica


----------



## JEN37 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for that info, your website is really good too, let me know when you have any rentals on there.

Thanks again


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

JEN37 said:


> Hi,
> Nikko - If you would not mind suggesting some good local rental agents that would be great.
> Also on the rental side, is it the same as the UK in the fact that you need a months rent as a deposit and are there any other up front charges we may not expect? Am i right in thinking there are quite alot of properties available to rent or will it be tough?


KSL (office in Larnaca) are as good as any, but have a look on the web. A general search for "long term rental" and your desired area will reveal the best ones. Yes, you will pay a month's rent as deposit. The only additional charge would be if the previous tenant had left a water or electricity bill unpaid, that would be your responsibility so make sure you get it in writing that there are no unpaid bills.


----------



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

*so why do u still live there?*



shalford said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade but you should first look at the following website Shame on Cyprus and if that does not put you off coming to Cyprus then at least you will have been warned about these cheating Greek Cypriot people. What happened to the man on the above website is not unique. Every foreign property owner has suffered to some extent at the hands of these people. There is no fair justice system for foreigners when taking a GC to court. GC lawyers are every bit as corrupt as developers and usually work with developers to cheat the foreigner. Take your rose tinted glasses off. Cyprus is in Europe but the indigenous population culturally speaking, is more African than European.


I live in NYC and i am moving out of this country. what u think there is no corruption here in the u.s. ? at least in cyprus you can see it and u know its there but here they put from behind and u wont notice it till its too late. so if u have no advice to give shut ur mouth.


----------



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

*hi veronica*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi Jen,
> I will send you a list of all the villages in and around the paphos area via pm.
> As for estate agents where you might find work there are estate agents on just about every corner so I would think if you are willing to trawl around going into them all you would find something. However be aware that the wages are very low.
> As for local papers there are free monthly magazines The Grapevine, Cyprus living and Scoop are useful.
> ...


Hi, veronica, just like Jen i am moving to cyprus from NYC but i am single and no kids . i am 34 and i wanted to ask u if you can also send me the name of the villages or some information regarding what a US citizen might need to get a work permit or a residency permit and how long i can stay there ligally? i would really appreciat it. thanks so much . i give u my email as well. [email protected] thanks again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi, veronica, just like Jen i am moving to cyprus from NYC but i am single and no kids . i am 34 and i wanted to ask u if you can also send me the name of the villages or some information regarding what a US citizen might need to get a work permit or a residency permit and how long i can stay there ligally? i would really appreciat it. thanks so much . thanks again


H arsenal,
I have pm'd you
Regards Veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, we're in the same boat as you, we are thinking of moving to cyprus next year, we need to know loads before we decide for definate, we have three children so we need to know that we can survive out there, have you any knowledge about health care, dental care etc. do we have to pay for all that, how does it work?


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jen37,
I hope that you have been able toglean some information from the 'banter'. Within the various comments there does lie an element of truth, especially as to setting expectations. I've made enquiries of a number of jobs equivalent to my qualifications and experience in the UK and I was surprised (or maybe not) the number of companies that have to employ a quota system in respect of the employment of local greek people. I would certainly have to take a dramatic cut in salary. Jobs wise though a number of contributers to this forum have found jobs, probably not with the highest of pay, but at least that has led to further contact opportunities for employment. A lot of the jobs in Cyprus arise through personal contact whilst on the island. Don't forget there's skiing up in the high Troodas, if your boyfriend is into ski instruction? As for curruption, (which is where this thread has lost it's way); if you look hard enough you will find it anywhere, not less so than in the UK. As for living in Crete, the property is cheaper, but there are a number of negatives around capital gains and inheritance tax and as for health care it cannot touch Cyprus. A beautiful island for a holiday, but as a permanent stay it wasn't for us. Bottom line as in all things personal do your research, start with some money in your back pocket to at least support yourself for a few months & see what turns up; remembering its not a holiday on this occasion! No disgrace if things don't work out and you return home; at least you can say you have given it a try! Rental wise if you are looking for an apartment; if you steer clear of the tourist traps you should be able to negociate a reasonable deal judging by the amount of properties available. To conclude, let me be the one to wish you good luck in your quest for a better life in a sunnier crime free environment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi, veronica, just like Jen i am moving to cyprus from NYC but i am single and no kids . i am 34 and i wanted to ask u if you can also send me the name of the villages or some information regarding what a US citizen might need to get a work permit or a residency permit and how long i can stay there ligally? i would really appreciat it. thanks so much . i give u my email as well. thanks again



I have removed your email addy from this post. It is not a good idea to give your personal email due to scamming etc


----------

